# Newly Adopted Doves Fighting



## MightyMeg (Sep 29, 2011)

I adopted three doves on sunday, and I'm hoping you might be able to help me. The doves had been at the rescue since February when their owner passed away and the family didn't know what to do with the doves.

They were housed in a large parrot cage, and now I have them in a very slightly smaller cage which is about 3.5' X 3' X4.5', almost as large as the one they were in before just slightly shorter. 

As it turns out there were originally two pairs of doves but one of the females passed away earlier this summer and the two remaining males and the female have been living together ever since. When I met them the males would bow coo at each other but that was the extent of their interaction, and that is how it was for the first two days.

I've been allowing them free flight time for the past two days about two hours a day and the first time they all flew around and seemed to have a good time. (They were not allowed out of their cage at the rescue.) Today the males have started to fight, the one who lost his mate will push the other one off any perch he was on and flap his wings at him and even try to peck him at times. 

I just read on another website that during free flight is when males will get nasty for the most part and I feel terrible that I might have ruined their relationship. I have the lone male separated, but is there anything that might help besides complete and permanent separation?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Three's a crowd. I'm guessing both males want the hen. In small spaces, males do not usually get along. Sometimes it's just pecking order and after a while the fighting goes away, sometimes it just gets worse. I would just find the single male a hen. Then nobody's lonely and nobody's fighting. you'd end up with two separate cages to clean, but that's not too bad. (warning--sometimes doves "fall in love" right off the bat, sometimes new couples chase and bicker for a while and they have to be in cages near eachother for "dating" and spend time in unclaimed territory together before they will get along.) 

Or maybe even see if a second hen in the big cage would even everybody out and make it a peaceful flock again, though I'm not sure that cage is quite big enough for 4. (Other people plz chime in with your thoughts, I don't visualize measurements well without getting up and measuring stuff.) 

How rough were they fighting? Just pushing eachother around? Pulling out feathers? Any blood? If we know the level of ferocity going on, we can give better advice.

I would still fly them all together when they're loose in the house unless stuff gets really rough.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh, and did you put anything like a nest in the cage? When males are trying to nest they seem to be extra territorial.


----------



## MightyMeg (Sep 29, 2011)

At first they were just pushing each other around and yesterday the lone male started getting rough and pecking the other and yes he did take a few (not many) feathers out. During free flight they fly around and land on each others back then hop off and they both fly around some more. 

I did put a nest box in, because they had two in their cage at the rescue, I'll take that out and see if it helps.

My lone male is very sad and quiet this morning in his other cage, I'm hoping that might mellow him out for free flight later.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

MightyMeg said:


> At first they were just pushing each other around and yesterday the lone male started getting rough and pecking the other and yes he did take a few (not many) feathers out. During free flight they fly around and land on each others back then hop off and they both fly around some more.
> 
> I did put a nest box in, because they had two in their cage at the rescue, I'll take that out and see if it helps.
> 
> My lone male is very sad and quiet this morning in his other cage, I'm hoping that might mellow him out for free flight later.


So the original nest boxes were removed or left at the shelter? It might be that each had there own territory, but now with only one nest box there is a problem. That, or both males want to settle down and lay eggs with the one female. 

I feel bad for the single guy. Maybe give him some extra loves/attention if he's tame. 

What do you think about getting him a girlfriend?

Oh, and it doesn't sound like it gets too bad while they free-fly, so I'd keep flying them in the house. (Plus, though it is usually an aggressive behavior and probably is here, jumping on the back isn't always aggressive.)


----------



## MightyMeg (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm not sure it would be possible to get him a girlfriend, I will look into it and see if there are any breeders in the area but I'm not sure about that. 

I'll try taking the nest box out but I think it's less about territory and more about both males wanting the female.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with Libis, in that the lone male needs another female. Two males and one female doesn't usually work. For now, I would separate them and get him another mate.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

MightyMeg said:


> I'm not sure it would be possible to get him a girlfriend, I will look into it and see if there are any breeders in the area but I'm not sure about that.
> 
> I'll try taking the nest box out but I think it's less about territory and more about both males wanting the female.


I got my Edmund his mate from this guy:

http://www.dovepage.com/buy/george-schutt/index.html

George's doves are gorgeous--though do be warned that he doesn't tame them down usually.

You might also see if Doves 1111 or someone else here has any hens available for sale/trade/adoption. Don't worry too much about the distance so long as it isn't way too hot or way too cold outside. Most of the time they ship ok.


----------



## MightyMeg (Sep 29, 2011)

I watched them closely today, and I think it might be over territory. I added more food bowls since that seemed to be an area of quarrel and I spread them out some which helped. The boys cuddled today while I was watching them, my lone male walked over to the other and preened his feathers gently and they ate and cuddled for a few minutes. I have him in his own cage and he paces and watches his friends from his cage which is heartbreaking. 

Thank you for the links I will definitely look into getting him a hen in the future but I need to build a larger cage before that because the one the pair is in is not large enough for four birds and the temporary cage I have my lone male in is not large enough for two birds. He can stretch his wings and flap and walk around but I don't think this is large enough to be permanent.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

MightyMeg said:


> I watched them closely today, and I think it might be over territory. I added more food bowls since that seemed to be an area of quarrel and I spread them out some which helped. The boys cuddled today while I was watching them, my lone male walked over to the other and preened his feathers gently and they ate and cuddled for a few minutes. I have him in his own cage and he paces and watches his friends from his cage which is heartbreaking.
> 
> Thank you for the links I will definitely look into getting him a hen in the future but I need to build a larger cage before that because the one the pair is in is not large enough for four birds and the temporary cage I have my lone male in is not large enough for two birds. He can stretch his wings and flap and walk around but I don't think this is large enough to be permanent.


Great--it sounds like they would all do well in the larger planned cage if they're being nice while you watch now.  Yeah, and with more than two birds, lots of bowls is a must. 

Oh, and don't forget to start watching for eggs just in case (especially once you have two pairs) or you'll have more birds than you can handle in a short time. Let the hen(s) sit on fake eggs (wooden ones from the craft store are awesome) as long as they want but check every day for new eggs. (I got babies because I thought they were still happy with the fakes. In reality they snuck some real eggs in there too and were incubating everything lol.)


----------



## MightyMeg (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you for all the help  I'll be sure to pick up some fake eggs for when they do start laying!

Also today my lone male sat on my finger and bow cooed at me for a few minutes! I'm guessing that means he's settling down and starting to accept/like me?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's courting you. Watch out! LOL. I'd start looking for a new mate ASAP.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

MightyMeg said:


> Thank you for all the help  I'll be sure to pick up some fake eggs for when they do start laying!
> 
> Also today my lone male sat on my finger and bow cooed at me for a few minutes! I'm guessing that means he's settling down and starting to accept/like me?


lol Yeah, that's a sign of love blooming XD


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

Libis said:


> http://www.dovepage.com/buy/george-schutt/index.html
> 
> George's doves are gorgeous--though do be warned that he doesn't tame them down usually.


Oh how I wish I had KNOWN this a month ago!!!

I adopted two ringnecked doves from him and while they are absolutely beautiful, they hate me. 

I had a white dove many years ago who was so sweet and loving... I am very dissapointed that I do not have a relationship with these two. 
I keep trying... the female will let me pet her back but still tries to get away and the male runs from me like I am the plague!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

KrysKritters said:


> Oh how I wish I had KNOWN this a month ago!!!
> 
> I adopted two ringnecked doves from him and while they are absolutely beautiful, they hate me.
> 
> ...


Hands can be very scary to birds. Petting is not the first step you should be taking as from their point of view it probably feels like you want to catch and eat them. (Birds consider your head one animal, and your hands two more.) Start out by sitting by the cage and gently talking or singing (as you would to a sleepy child) until they are comfortable with your presence. This can take a couple weeks. Then put your hand flat in the bottom of the cage with their food in it (when their bowl is not in the cage.) Do not look at the birds while your hand is in the cage. Do not move your hand. After a few weeks they'll be eating from your hand--eventually even when you look. Once they are really comfy eating from your hand on the floor you can very gradually start feeding them at different levels, seeing if they'll sit on your hand while they eat, etc. They have to be completely comfortable with you before you try to pet them. 

BTW--my bird from George has taken 7 months to eat from my hand (she was preoccupied with raising babies for a couple of those months.) She's starting to get better--but it's a slow gentle process.

Also, some birds have a "crabby old cat" personality that will never want petted even if they like you. I have one such bird who enjoys being talked to etc, but who is very much a "touch-me-not." If this turns out to be the case, you've gotta just respect who they are.

Also--it will take longer with a pair. They are probably very interested in/preoccupied by loving on each other.


----------

